# In Memory of Carlos Gracie (Sep 14, 1902 - Oct 7, 1994)



## Stickgrappler (Oct 7, 2014)

Today marks the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary of Carlos Gracies passing. Posted an entry in my  The Wisdom of  series in honor of him. He also was the creator of the Gracie Diet. Link below has his Wisdom as well as a link to The Gracie Diet.

THE WISDOM OF ... Carlos Gracie Sr. (September 14, 1902 ? October 7, 1994) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 7, 2014)

Beyond the rim, but no restrictions on teaching!


----------

